# DIY mods to Summit Viper for 2014/15 season



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

More pics/mods.. I also added two little side bags so I can keep various items close at hand rather than digging through my bulky backpack. They were around $5 each at walmart. Big one is held with zipties and small one is held by Molle type straps.













I also removed the bungee from the platform that holds your feet in the stirrups and use it on top to hold seat up to the big V bar while I'm climbing













Then I threw on a older Ole Man bowholder the the left side(sorry no pics for that)
I then added some ugly camo paint job on the stand then wrapped the arm bars with some old thick soft camo pants that were too small for me (pants must have shrank over the years..... Or maybe I swole up haha) just cut them into strips and wrapped the bars. I also made up some stabilizing straps to keep the top solid as a rock and help with keeping stand packed nice and tight


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

And here is a slight view of my reinforcement of the back of the stand







I'm open to any more ideas or suggestions to improve this already great stand.Let me know what you think. If there is anything you want a better pic of just let me know and I can take more. Let's see what you've done to yours to make it better for you, any brand/model. Thanks for looking and good luck this year!!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Forgot to add a few details, I also wrapped the foam padding in the V bar for my back with the old camo pants because it is super silent. I had camo tape on there before but it's kinda squeaky sounding when you slide against it. I also added a small strip of camo tape to where my added bracing is to help let the seat straps slide over the extra thickness of the added aluminum so it doesn't snag. Don't think I need it but I'd hate for it to hang and not move while trying to stand to make a shot.


----------



## cfd335 (Nov 4, 2013)

Good job man.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice work, you might want to look into some bigger bags......:wink:


----------



## Zixer (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice....giving me some ideas


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

OP i eliminated the use of a back pack by making side bags out of some wally world fanny packs and attaching them to my stand using grommits and bungy cords. 

I like your paracord loop for the bungy i will had to add that to mine. 

Here are my additions to my open shot

DIY stabilizer straps and third hand bowholder







attached an addition quiver mount







my saddle bags one on the top section and one on the bottom. (had to make room for the bow holder so the bottom bag is for items i only need for out of the stand knives, scents ect)







Molle Straps







Packed up


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah I do need bigger bags OhWell, and I also need some molle straps... Gonna have to visit the ole interweb auction website...


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

And a quiver holder... Def need that


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

MHill, do those straps for the molle get in your way while standing on the platform?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> And a quiver holder... Def need that


Its sick to have everything attached to your stand, no need to pull anything up. Saves space by not having to carry the pull rope, not wasting time pulling it up, potentially dropping your arrows, get settled in much faster. its awesome.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> MHill, do those straps for the molle get in your way while standing on the platform?


nope, never bothered me. you do step on them but dont get in the way.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

mhill said:


> nope, never bothered me. you do step on them but dont get in the way.


Oh ok, good deal.. I was looking around last night for some molle, found some decent deals, just never pulled the trigger on them


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

I also see you carry yours cables up, I did that until this year. Here in SW Mississippi we have mostly thick nasty places to hunt and I learned that cables up is not for this part of the country... I hope I can rig up the molle to work cables down


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Little update: added an Ol Man net seat to my summit last night, gonna give it a try for a month or so while it's still warm. Will get pictures and post tomorrow morning sometime. Sat in it out in the yard for a little while after I put it on and must say it's quite comfy. If I end up liking it I will buy a hazmore silent seat. But this will let me try the net seat on my Summit and position of seat for free since I already had the Ol Man seat laying around..


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I also see you carry yours cables up, I did that until this year. Here in SW Mississippi we have mostly thick nasty places to hunt and I learned that cables up is not for this part of the country... I hope I can rig up the molle to work cables down


I have some very thick woods also and never had a problem... we also have hills here though so the cables hit the back of my legs when they are down.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Yeah I guess it's just like anything else, different strokes for different folks.. When I was cables up sometimes I sounded like a herd of elephants coming through the woods ha, especially around think briars that a squirrel couldn't fit through. But the few times I've had good clear ground to walk cables up was much nicer. Balances on my back a little better. But I'm gonna try cables down this year. Push come to shove all I got to do is flip it back over


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

I also saw where somebody pulled the cables down with a carabiner or something to keep them from sticking out so far when carrying cables up, I may look and see if I can come up with a method like that as long as it doesn't kink up the cables


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Some new pictures from today. The Ol Man net seat, new fancy snake skin/asat/kryptek paint job, refilled the tubes with big gap filler


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

And of course the bottom of the stand


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Looks great!!! What did you use for the snake skin... some sort of mesh bag???


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

KBacon said:


> Looks great!!! What did you use for the snake skin... some sort of mesh bag???


That's exactly what I did, I painted it tan, then went over that with random spots of a green color and brown through some kind of old mesh laundry bag. Then cut some little stencils for the black 'asat' type of pattern.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

I took that giant foam block off of my Open Shot and replaced it with this


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> I took that giant foam block off of my Open Shot and replaced it with this


Can you take a pic of your 3rd hand bowholder and the placement on the bar, I have mine in the same soot but it hangs in the stand a inch or 2 just worried it might snag my clothes while climbing.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been thinking of getting a footrest for my viper and wondering how the stand packs up with one on?


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

f7 666 said:


> I've been thinking of getting a footrest for my viper and wondering how the stand packs up with one on?


It packs up just like normal... only you fold the footrest down... I normally have my pack strapped down underneath it


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mhill said:


> Can you take a pic of your 3rd hand bowholder and the placement on the bar, I have mine in the same soot but it hangs in the stand a inch or 2 just worried it might snag my clothes while climbing.


No problem I'll do it in the morning


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> No problem I'll do it in the morning


Looking forward to it thanks.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

only thing added to my stand is the third hand bow holder.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

mhill said:


> Looking forward to it thanks.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


>


Thanks does your seat sit on the bowholder bolts at all. I had that issue but where it is now makes it even tighter in there to climb.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

No it sits just to the outside of the bolts. I'm not really "inside" it when I climb, I have my hands where the cables enter the rails and rest my forearms on the rails


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

tackscall said:


> No it sits just to the outside of the bolts. I'm not really "inside" it when I climb, I have my hands where the cables enter the rails and rest my forearms on the rails


yeah i do the same thing but my body will be inside of the arm bars with the seat flipped up. i may have to just play around with the positioning tonight and try to get it where yours is.


----------



## escout402 (Feb 22, 2011)

tackscall said:


> I took that giant foam block off of my Open Shot and replaced it with this


Wow, I love that idea! The seat on the Open Shot is one uncomfortable ride for man than a couple hours at a time. After 4 seasons of use, it doesn't have much life left to it either.


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

These are my viper jr mods


Wrapped the stand with mossy oak brush and put on a tree stand transport system


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> These are my viper jr mods
> 
> 
> Wrapped the stand with mossy oak brush and put on a tree stand transport system
> ...


I like it


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Used the TTS this weekend and the stand is slightly heavier with it on but man is packing much more comfortable!!!!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> Used the TTS this weekend and the stand is slightly heavier with it on but man is packing much more comfortable!!!!


I've been debating on the TTS and the molle set up. I'm think the tts would be nicer since it goes on and off easier but when/if you take it off, what do you do with it?


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

And one more little update, I had the Ol man net seat on my stand for a little while, even though it's ok, the stock summit seat is way nicer so I just switched it back over


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I've been debating on the TTS and the molle set up. I'm think the tts would be nicer since it goes on and off easier but when/if you take it off, what do you do with it?


I do not take it off, Just leave it on since I rarely ever leave my climber out over night. I do have many trees that I have bright eye trail tacks leading to that make the already cleaned tree easy to find in the dark.The TTS is a little expensive about 60$ but its attachments are very plentiful. Would fit almost every stand. The top rail sets on the padded part of the TTS so it makes the carry much more silent.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> I do not take it off, Just leave it on since I rarely ever leave my climber out over night. I do have many trees that I have bright eye trail tacks leading to that make the already cleaned tree easy to find in the dark.The TTS is a little expensive about 60$ but its attachments are very plentiful. Would fit almost every stand. The top rail sets on the padded part of the TTS so it makes the carry much more silent.


Thanks for the info


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I've been debating on the TTS and the molle set up. I'm think the tts would be nicer since it goes on and off easier but when/if you take it off, what do you do with it?


It's attached to the stand, hangs underneath


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

tackscall said:


> It's attached to the stand, hangs underneath


I guess from the pics it appears to be attached to the top section instead of platform. That's why I asked


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> These are my viper jr mods
> 
> 
> Wrapped the stand with mossy oak brush and put on a tree stand transport system
> ...


what did you use to wrap it?


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> I guess from the pics it appears to be attached to the top section instead of platform. That's why I asked


Yes its attached to the bottom of the platform and to transport you place the platform inside the top rail part of the stand and pull the TTS through, this is what I was talking about the top platform sets on the straps and rides really quiets


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

evox said:


> what did you use to wrap it?


I sprayed the stand with industrial strength 3m Adhesive (used for automotive platics aka panel bond)then wrapped it. The wrap is a type of vinyl


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> Yes its attached to the bottom of the platform and to transport you place the platform inside the top rail part of the stand and pull the TTS through, this is what I was talking about the top platform sets on the straps and rides really quiets


Gotcha


----------



## evox (Jan 5, 2014)

Gobblergetter23 said:


> I sprayed the stand with industrial strength 3m Adhesive (used for automotive platics aka panel bond)then wrapped it. The wrap is a type of vinyl


any clue where you got the wrap? I can only find duct tape and burlap..


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

Mine was scrap from a detail shop in town, If you have any detail shops go ask for them and see if they have any left over, They practically gave it to me. Its the same stuff they use to put on the bottom of trucks for rock guards you can buy it from this site http://www.mossyoakgraphics.com/matte-camo-sheet-html.html. I would seriously give a detail or vinyl shop a try though because they gave me enough to do my stand and a hang on for $10


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

evox said:


> any clue where you got the wrap? I can only find duct tape and burlap..



just search the web for Camo Vinyl. There are TONS of suppliers out there... I can point you to a guy who custom prints it also... I own a sign shop and blow through TONS of camo film this time of year.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

We sell Camo Clad where I work to do vehicles with. You can't get it in big sheets or rolls. Check their website.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

That should say CAN get it, sorry


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

H&s supply is a decent place to order from


----------



## Titan77 (Oct 23, 2014)

Great thread... I will be putting some of these ideas to use...question on the bow holder tho..do you climb with the bow attached to the stand in the holder?


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

Titan77 said:


> Great thread... I will be putting some of these ideas to use...question on the bow holder tho..do you climb with the bow attached to the stand in the holder?



Here is his video on the holder and straps...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qm9dUsICd4


----------



## Titan77 (Oct 23, 2014)

You've just made my life so much easier, thank you.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

OP, I see you said you sit on your folded down seat to get higher in the stand. Heres a mod for bowhunters. The straps that your seat hang by can be lengthened ALL the way out. As long as they go. Then wrap them around the bar TWICE. It barely reaches, but it raises that seat up high enough you can comfortably shoot over the sides from a seated position. It works great.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

P&y only said:


> OP, I see you said you sit on your folded down seat to get higher in the stand. Heres a mod for bowhunters. The straps that your seat hang by can be lengthened ALL the way out. As long as they go. Then wrap them around the bar TWICE. It barely reaches, but it raises that seat up high enough you can comfortably shoot over the sides from a seated position. It works great.


Never thought of that, I'll give it try next time I'm in it. Thanks!


----------



## Sensai (May 30, 2012)

quiver mount
One thing I did was get two bottom plates (from bow holder) from third hand archery. Got another quiver mount and added it to the right side of the stand. makes is sooooo easy to remove the quiver from the bow and just mount it on the stand.


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

P&y only said:


> OP, I see you said you sit on your folded down seat to get higher in the stand. Heres a mod for bowhunters. The straps that your seat hang by can be lengthened ALL the way out. As long as they go. Then wrap them around the bar TWICE. It barely reaches, but it raises that seat up high enough you can comfortably shoot over the sides from a seated position. It works great.


I did this with my Classic... Still can't really shoot with goo cam clearance at most angles BUT it did make it more comfortable... Puts the side rails more at my elbows instead of up in my arm pit..... I am 6'2 I never figured I would have an issue sitting to low in this thing... I can't image how someone less than 6' would do it... 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

I think I may do a video of all the mods on my summit. I know I put up quite a few pictures but sometimes a video is better. If anyone would like me to do one and if there are certain things you want to be detailed just let me know.


----------



## Gobblergetter23 (Mar 11, 2009)

FYI the vinyl wrap is very slick, I put some grip tape on my platform to help with traction.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

great ideas, going to put some to use


----------



## Ebaker538 (Nov 23, 2013)

What are you fellas using to make the back pack portion of your climbers? I have one of the older open shots and have the old school nylon strap with the bottom directly on my back. Definitely would like to upgrade that for those long walks in. Will def be adding me some Wal Mart side packs!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Pspoiler38 said:


> What are you fellas using to make the back pack portion of your climbers? I have one of the older open shots and have the old school nylon strap with the bottom directly on my back. Definitely would like to upgrade that for those long walks in. Will def be adding me some Wal Mart side packs!


I have the viper so it has the big fluffy seat and it acts like a big lower back/butt cusion and I wear my safety harness while walking in (Muddy) and it has a pad built into it for the upper back along the spine, it makes the bottom platform pretty comfortable against my back while walking.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

I bought those 3rd Hand Stabilizer Straps when he first came out with them - one of the best investments I ever made. Would also highly recommend his bow holder - it works as advertised. Loved both of these products so much so that I even purchased back-ups just in case. The only negative that I could even think of with the bow holder is that the attachment screws that secure both of the plates together will scratch your stand when you backpack it - solved this issue by placing camo duck tape over them.


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys
I followed many ideas from this thread and a little research and made my viper much more user friendly. It works great for me. Feel free to ask any questions you ave about what I did.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Pspoiler38 said:


> What are you fellas using to make the back pack portion of your climbers? I have one of the older open shots and have the old school nylon strap with the bottom directly on my back. Definitely would like to upgrade that for those long walks in. Will def be adding me some Wal Mart side packs!


The most affordable way to add comfort to packing in your stand is to buy Molle shoulder straps and kidney belt. you can get everything you need in a package sale on ebay for about 40 bucks.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

Tall Hat said:


> Hey guys
> I followed many ideas from this thread and a little research and made my viper much more user friendly. It works great for me. Feel free to ask any questions you ave about what I did.
> View attachment 2099616
> View attachment 2099618
> View attachment 2099617


I like it!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Tall Hat said:


> Hey guys
> I followed many ideas from this thread and a little research and made my viper much more user friendly. It works great for me. Feel free to ask any questions you ave about what I did.
> View attachment 2099616
> View attachment 2099618
> View attachment 2099617


wheres the third hand bowholder.... that is a must on a climber.


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

I have never tried one but I hear good things about them. I still carry my screw in arm in my vest every time. Kinda like my bow above me still I guess


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

How does the molle shoulder straps attach? Is it obvious once you get them?


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

Another fella on here had a great tutorial i found on youtube first then I found it on here too. He had 2 ways to do it. Cables up or down.
Cables up was the better of the two for me since the weight was more distributed.
Its pretty self explanatory one you watch his video, just takes a little time.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nubster said:


> How does the molle shoulder straps attach? Is it obvious once you get them?





Tall Hat said:


> Another fella on here had a great tutorial i found on youtube first then I found it on here too. He had 2 ways to do it. Cables up or down.
> Cables up was the better of the two for me since the weight was more distributed.
> Its pretty self explanatory one you watch his video, just takes a little time.


Here is a link to a thread I started on installing the Molle system. Lots of good info throughout the thread. If you have a link to the youtube video, please post it in the molle installation thread.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2305025


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

evox said:


> any clue where you got the wrap? I can only find duct tape and burlap..


I use stealth strips on mine. They work great!

http://www.stealthoutdoors.com/product-category/stealth-strips/


----------



## 1/4ing away (Jan 23, 2006)

Best thing I have done to a stand. Easy to just put a grunt call or phone down.


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

This thread is awesome!
Planning on using some of the information!
I've added some modifications to my viper but really want to add more. I'll have to go through some of my gear that I've packed away to show some of the extras I've done. One night before a hunt I added some DIY stabilizer straps. I plan on replacing them with the actual straps but they work for now. I hope to purchase the MOLLE straps and Kidney belt.
I've added the Thirdhand holder it's great. I use it for my bow or cross bow and also my firearms. Always make sure they are unloaded and I can climb with them attached to my stand the same way. No more pull up ropes. 
I also used pipe insulation to pad the back cross bars on my viper.
I ordered the last available full wrap around padding for a viper and replaced the 3 piece zippered style. I used the 2 zippered pieces and put them where the seat straps are which prevents the clang of the buckles. The last zippered pad went on the summit foot rest for added comfort.


----------



## mosh22 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have the 3rd hand stabilizer straps, bow holder, tree hanger strap, foot rest and deer drag, and I also cut a fabric carpet tile and zip tied it to my platform, for silencing, and it helps keep your feet warm on those cold windy days. Also cut auto vacumm tubing and slipped it over the bow holder bolts so they dont scratch me up.

Eventually I want to add the molle II system.


----------



## randolph_ar (Sep 24, 2013)

Figured I would put a couple of pictures of my Summit. I have put a "fanny pack" with the straps cut off onto a rail on the seat platform for storage. I added a mat and a foot rest to the foot platform. The mat is cut from a camping mat from Rural King. I built the foot rest from a piece of EMT 1/2" conduit. I haven't done anything to the seat because it's plenty comfortable as it is.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

randolph_ar said:


> Figured I would put a couple of pictures of my Summit. I have put a "fanny pack" with the straps cut off onto a rail on the seat platform for storage. I added a mat and a foot rest to the foot platform. The mat is cut from a camping mat from Rural King. I built the foot rest from a piece of EMT 1/2" conduit. I haven't done anything to the seat because it's plenty comfortable as it is.


I got a lone wolf this summer and just sold it the other day, glad yall brought my thread back alive cause I'm about to pull out the ole summit and tinker until season starts next week!!


----------



## stewmagoo (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to try to implement this to my old skool api bowhunter. I'm very interested in the stabilizer straps and 3rd hand bowhunter. Need more info on both


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Very cool guys....I didnt realize this thread was here, I made a thread showing off what I did to mine here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2993321


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

loworange88 said:


> Very cool guys....I didnt realize this thread was here, I made a thread showing off what I did to mine here:
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2993321


Yeah I was reading yours earlier


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

stewmagoo said:


> I'm going to try to implement this to my old skool api bowhunter. I'm very interested in the stabilizer straps and 3rd hand bowhunter. Need more info on both


I've got an old Ol Man bowholder on my summit now but it's not the ideal angle, so I'm gonna try my 3rd hand bowholder on it that I had originally bought for my LW since the summit isn't as wide.


----------



## ekd259 (Nov 14, 2002)

*Summit Mods*

Ok, so I decided to mod my summit viper. The irony is I might not even hunt out of it this year. Oh well, I really like how it turned out. I did replace the fabric on the OEM summit pads with fabric from ASAT. 

Mods:
Straps - Molle II
Paint -3 color 
Seat - Hazmore
Pads - new fabric
Third Hand Archery - Stabilizer Straps


----------



## Tennessee Lead (Sep 4, 2014)

^^^^^ Very nice!


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

ekd259 said:


> Ok, so I decided to mod my summit viper. The irony is I might not even hunt out of it this year. Oh well, I really like how it turned out. I did replace the fabric on the OEM summit pads with fabric from ASAT.
> 
> Mods:
> Straps - Molle II
> ...


Awesome job


----------



## mudlake3 (Aug 14, 2012)

How comfortable is the hazemore seat


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Not comfortable, as there's no back support


----------



## TrykonSniper79 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have no problem with a hazemore seat, it's comfortable with the tree as your back support. Also it is quiet, and it moves out of the way when you stand up to give you more room on the platform.


----------



## bubba g (Jan 1, 2015)

nice miss guys... the only miss I've done are the third hand archery bow holder, and straps... 

I'm probably going to do a few mods to quiet down any noise the stand might make...


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I've been looking into getting my first climber, I've never used one before. This thread isn't going to make my wife any happier about me getting one.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

IN_Varmntr said:


> I've been looking into getting my first climber, I've never used one before. This thread isn't going to make my wife any happier about me getting one.


Good thing about DIY, it's usually waaaay cheaper, and you can always tell the wife that's how it came when you got it hahaha


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Hailey_Phillips said:


> Good thing about DIY, it's usually waaaay cheaper, and you can always tell the wife that's how it came when you got it hahaha


She's actually really cool with me spending money on hunting gear. I like to sit all day and the old cheap ladder stands aren't the best for doing so.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

IN_Varmntr said:


> She's actually really cool with me spending money on hunting gear. I like to sit all day and the old cheap ladder stands aren't the best for doing so.


Very true brother!


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

Bought a Goliath SD. Cabelas had no Vipers in stock. Either way, I love this thing. Sat 6-6 today in it and was unbelievable comfortable all day long. This thing is a like a recliner.

Anywho, I added the Summit seat rail bags and I no longer need a backpack. I can fit everything from by backpack in them and more. Also added an HME bow holder. 

Going to grab a set of the Molle II straps and throw them on too. 

I'm completely hooked on using climbers from now on. I can't believe I haven't bought one of these years ago!


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Get some thirdhand straps you'll be glad you did


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

IN_Varmntr said:


> Bought a Goliath SD. Cabelas had no Vipers in stock. Either way, I love this thing. Sat 6-6 today in it and was unbelievable comfortable all day long. This thing is a like a recliner.
> 
> Anywho, I added the Summit seat rail bags and I no longer need a backpack. I can fit everything from by backpack in them and more. Also added an HME bow holder.
> 
> ...


Should have went Third Hand on the bow holder. Used a hme until I lost the t screw, now all my stands have Third Hand bow holders.


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

tackscall said:


> Get some thirdhand straps you'll be glad you did


In process of making my own, thanks.



buckman2591 said:


> Should have went Third Hand on the bow holder. Used a hme until I lost the t screw, now all my stands have Third Hand bow holders.


I've used HME holders for 6 years, never had a failure. Thanks for your input though!


----------



## d4man (Nov 9, 2011)

Here's what I did to my Summit Viper SD after scoring it on Craigslist, used once for $250. I had to drive 50 miles each way to get it, but it was worth it. Thx to everybody who modded and shared their ideas, this and other threads are invaluable to deciding what and what not to do. Obviously I went with the third hand archery stabilizer straps, bowholder, and the footrest/deerdrag. Next, I got the summit grip tape, hazemore seat and summit deluxe backback straps. The hazemore seat really does cut down on setup time but without the THA footrest the seat could get uncomfortable after while. I'm 6'1-240lb and I barely squeeze in the there, but there is enough adjustability between the seat and the footrest. For me the seat needs to be fully deployed out and then I hold myself up with my arms and gently lower myself into the seat and then adjust the footrest. I personally like the top of the stand closer to my waist. I cinch myself down with the stock harness and a rope style tree strap. I like the stock harness because it has a built in emergency suspension relief strap. The THA stabilizer straps kill two birds with one stone and are a no brainer for any climber stand that packs together. I fit my pack in there and simply do the Kentucky criss cross. Then I take the strap that came with the stand, shortened it, and use it to tie the backpack loop to the stand. What's nice is that its long enough that I can also use that tie my crossbow quiver onto the pack. I combed the internet for videos and reviews on the Game Plan Gear TTS and the Molle II straps. In the end I just decided to go with deluxe backpack straps from Summit, even though they're a little pricey. They should be stock equipment on higher end tree stands. I didn't want to effect how the tree stand packs together so I read every thread, watched every video, read every review and decided on the deluxe straps. Those other options seemed clunky to me, but if they work for you that's great! The final mod was to put some Self Adhesive Felt pads where the cable and the metal meet. I borrowed the idea after reading threads on here and I stumbled upon four new 1" felt pad circles laying around my dads place. I had to trim out a channel in the felt pads so the cable could move freely and not rip the pad off. While I was in there I filed the sharp edges down with a rail tailed file so the cable wont snag and tear the plastic coating. I know there's nothing special about my stand, I just wanted to share my ideas/thoughts/opinions and maybe that would help someone make up their mind or give them an idea! Enjoy! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## snapcrackpop (Nov 15, 2010)

Where is a link to the GOOD replacement shrink tubing? I found it once, but the last time I ordered it was just the cheap original grey stuff.


----------



## Hailey_Phillips (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm trying to remember the name of the company i ordered mine from.. They made summit, api, and others I think.. Still going strong on their second season


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trx498r (Dec 24, 2015)

Tag for future reference some good ideas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

snapcrackpop said:


> Where is a link to the GOOD replacement shrink tubing? I found it once, but the last time I ordered it was just the cheap original grey stuff.


The cheapest I found it was on eBay for 16.99, I was also thinking about replacing the shrink tubing. 



2015 Matthews Z2 
28in draw at 60lbs with truglo Rival Hunter sights
Carbon Express with Montecs
Ripcord cord red rest

USMC Semper Fi


----------



## frankiecruzer (May 12, 2013)

2015 Matthews Z2 
28in draw at 60lbs with truglo Rival Hunter sights
Carbon Express with Montecs
Ripcord cord red rest

USMC Semper Fi


----------

